

Rhebok - High Perfomance Perforked Rack Handler - kazuho
https://github.com/kazeburo/rhebok

======
kazuho
The author claims roughly 2x performance when compared against Unicorn.
[https://twitter.com/kazeburo/status/545034467190898688](https://twitter.com/kazeburo/status/545034467190898688)

